# Progressing double vision



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been shooting for 29yrs and always have shot with both eyes open (36yrs old; 20/15 vision with contact lenses). I've noticed over the past month or so that I'm seeing more and more with my non-dominant eye while I'm aiming. It really became a problem this weekend at Louisville to the point that every shot was a fight. I had to close or partially close my non-dominant eye during the shot which was incredibly distracting. My scores really suffered. 

What I'm seeing is diagonal through my scope with my right eye (I'm LH and left eye dominant). So all the targets to my left were coming into play, especially the red stripe on the morell target butts. Every single fricken shot I had to either convince myself that my dot was on the right spot or I had to play the blinking game. It was crippling at times. 

I'm not thrilled on the idea of wearing a blinder or putting a blocker on my scope, but I will if that's the final answer. I've read conflicting things on what each product does, so I'm not sure which to try. If anything, I hope it's just an issue for indoors. 

I was hoping this could stay here in this forum so I can hear from a more seasoned shooter, but I understand if it gets moved to gen pop.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I use a folded piece of grey target paper (from a Vegas target) and a small clip to hold it on the bridge of my riser (Hoyt). It's about 2"x 2-1/2", just enough to block the target from my left eye. I only have a problem indoors with a magnified lens. I don't like squinting my left eye, and I also don't like hat blinders.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> I use a folded piece of grey target paper (from a Vegas target) and a small clip to hold it on the bridge of my riser (Hoyt). It's about 2"x 2-1/2", just enough to block the target from my left eye. I only have a problem indoors with a magnified lens. I don't like squinting my left eye, and I also don't like hat blinders.


Just the sorta guy I hoped would respond :thumbs_up

Very interesting. Mind sharing a pic? Did you always have this problem or did it progress?


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

It started just last year. I never had the problem before. I tried to see if I wouldn't need it this year, but it is just as bad. I'm sure it's welders eyes catching up with me. I'm having other issues as well. I have this darn floaty thing that blurs the vision as it floats down too. I have to wait for it to pass sometimes. :lol:

I'll try to get a pic of what I use when I get home later tonight. It works really well. I've been hesitant on adding more weight to my scope. I've seen a few scope rods break off without extra weight on them.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I know it's kinda ghetto, but this is what I use. I've made it out of stiffer poster board, but that stuff wears out from bending in my bow case. The target paper just bends right back into place.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ah ha! Very smart. I wasn't able to picture what you were saying, so thanks for taking the time to post it!

I'm going to give it a try on my OK. A nice cheap experiment.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

This is really strange, but I guess when you get older all sorts of changes happen! I have NEVER in all my years of shooting been able to shoot with both eyes open, but read on because things have changed on me! I'm left eye dominant, and when I first started archery over 50 years ago, I still had to close my right eye to shoot left handed! Then, I changed to right handed shooting, with dominant left eye, shooting with glasses...and had to close the left eye or else!
Now, due to several issues, I have had to again go back to left handed shooting, but I cannot shoot with my glasses hanging on my face, period. It is pure heck loading the arrow and writing scores, cuz I can't see squat up close...but my distance vision is BETTER without my glasses and I see thru the scope BETTER without glasses or any clarifier in the peep, too!
This is where it gets weird, however. Since this change back to left handed 3 months ago:
1. I cannot shoot with my glasses on; I must take them off. If I try to shoot with my glasses on, I get a double image that drives me nuts, and cannot find the frickin' target! I'll end up aiming at the wrong bulls eye on a 5-spot face!
2. I MUST keep both eyes open, something which I've never done before, but it is perfectly comfortable this go around.
3. I cannot see squat if I try to squint or close the right eye to aim with my left eye like I did when I shot left handed before!

I cannot figure this out, but it sure is a welcome change! It will be nice outdoors when I won't have the glasses fogging up all the time while I'm shooting, or sliding down my nose and getting out of line!
The only drawback is writing scores and some difficulty finding the string with the arrow nock, and of course setting the sight for different yardages; gotta have the glasses for that, even a magnifier on the site doesn't help. I've numbered my arrows with BIG numbers written on my vanes, so I can see my arrow numbers without glasses!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, now I don't feel so bad! That must be pretty challenging...


----------



## cblackmar (Jun 15, 2012)

Your dominance can switch. After grad school I read so much my right eye became weak and my left sees better. Good for me I shoot left handed.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

For me it's not dominance as a gereral rule, it's dominance shifting to the eye that will focus with the least amount of strain. My right eye is trying to focus through a lens with two items at different distances, with the left eye seeing actual distance, or trying to focus through the lens with the right eye. That is when the other spots interfere with the sight picture, is when the left eye wants to see the same thing the right eye is looking at.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> For me it's not dominance as a gereral rule, it's dominance shifting to the eye that will focus with the least amount of strain. My right eye is trying to focus through a lens with two items at different distances, with the left eye seeing actual distance, or trying to focus through the lens with the right eye. That is when the other spots interfere with the sight picture, is when the left eye wants to see the same thing the right eye is looking at.


After seeing it first hand, I completely agree/understand this. 

I'm going to be talking to my eye dr also. I'm wondering if my left contact lens 'script needs to change. He's an amazing eye dr, so I have a feeling he might know/understand this problem. In the short term, I'm going to try your ghetto trick


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

It's a little weird at first, but it works great.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Try just once shooting without your left contact.
If that seems to improve things then consider getting a set of lefts which are a bit weaker power.

I have similar issues although I had laser correction so what I've got is what I've got so to speak. I am a left-eye closed shooter because of it. I'd prefer to use a blinder but I just haven't gotten around to really rigging one that I like yet.

-Grant


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

grantmac said:


> Try just once shooting without your left contact.
> If that seems to improve things then consider getting a set of lefts which are a bit weaker power.
> 
> I have similar issues although I had laser correction so what I've got is what I've got so to speak. I am a left-eye closed shooter because of it. I'd prefer to use a blinder but I just haven't gotten around to really rigging one that I like yet.
> ...


Duh, this is a great and simple idea. Wish I'd thought of that! I'm left eye dominant and shoot LH, so I'll try taking my right lens out.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

they sell this item called the double vision blocker.i think they are under 15.00 and work great.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

I got a blinder off of lancaster archery for 11 or 12 bucks and it works fine for me.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I'm right eye dominant shooting LH with both eyes open and having no issues. Go figure?

I have very good vision with my non dominant eye the better of the two. My left eye is 20/10 and my right is 20/15... (not too shabby for 69). I do sometimes wonder if some of my left/right issues are a result of this. In any case I trained my non dominant eye over time to take over. I did this by closing my right eye for about 6 months while shooting and then gradually opened it. This forced me to really focus on the target and now it is second nature. Sounds like something has taken place that is allowing the non dominant eye to take over. Since you are shooting with your dominant eye I would think the process would be easier to retrain the dominant eye. I've tried various shields to block my dominant eye but never really found them to be helpful. Here's one.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lots of experimenting tonight. I tried four setups:

1 - normal contacts as I've always shot. Yup, still seeing way too much. I suspected maybe the pressure of Louisville amplified it, but it was the same at the club all by myself. 

2 - I tried the cbrunson ghetto blinder. Dude.... FANTASTIC!! I've never seen the scope so clear before. Shot a quick Vegas round. 299-21x with my outdoor setup (GT 22's). 

3 - I took out the right contact lens (non-dominant). That worked pretty well, but life outside of shooting the shot sucked. I had to close my right eye to hook up the release to the loop. 

4 - took out both contacts and wore my glasses. That was terrible. The reflections were horrendous. 

Cb- I owe you a beer...


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Dang! You killed that #1 spot!!!

Congrats. I'm glad it worked for you.


----------

